# English Churches Loulé



## viporzeyez (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi everyone So I've walked from Almadover to Dogueno to Ameixial and on to Barranco Velho, I've then had another stroke of luck & met a loverly couple who gave me a lift to Loulé. And this place is huge, if any of our members are here or close by could they possibly advise on the where abouts of English Churches if any. In the mean time I'll be looking myself but also trying to find work, If no joy in a day or two I shall begin walking to Albufeira as I hear I may get work there.


----------

